# Breeds that lay blue eggs



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Any opinions on which of the blue egg layers is most likely to lay blue? I guess I should mention I've pretty much given up on even the possibility of finding an Araucana... They are just too rare and expensive. And I already have 2 Easter Eggers who lay green and consider that too much of a gamble (we only have room for one or two more hens).

So I'm down to the Cream Legbar and the Ameraucana. I've seen a lot of literature for both that lists them solely as blue egg-layers. Buuuuut also a couple sources for each that say blue OR green is possible. I am SO tired of reading articles... So I'd just love to hear from anyone who has personal experience with either breed. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The purer the bloodline (SOP)of them 2 breeds will only lay blue eggs.
Almost 100% of hatchery chickens have production blood bred into them,hence you might get a green egg,but you'll get more eggs than a SOP(Standard Of Perfection.) chickens.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Personally I would go with the Cream Legbar - blue eggs and autosexing...a bit pricey, but Greenfire farm has a great reputation for good stock


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And Chicken Scratch poultry has all three


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I hate deciding which breeds to get.I always want more than I can have......


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I hate deciding which breeds to get.I always want more than I can have......


Agreed! So many things to factor in... We want them to produce a lot of eggs but for as long as possible. Of course, a pleasant temperament is desirable and hardiness. And when you also want to build a flock that's varied when it comes to plumage and egg color...well that's a lot to ask of just a few chickens!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I wish you luck in your decisions.No matter what you get,I'm sure you'll love them.I've never met a breed I didn't like.


----------



## catharina.berge (Sep 3, 2017)

Wish I could send you some auracana eggs from Belgium, not that rare hear


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I would LOVE having actual Araucanas.I think I would even consider breeding them.Can you ship eggs overseas?Here in the US we have Ameraucanas,Easter Eggers and Olive Eggers but no authentic Araucanas.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I would LOVE having actual Araucanas.I think I would even consider breeding them.Can you ship eggs overseas?Here in the US we have Ameraucanas,Easter Eggers and Olive Eggers but no authentic Araucanas.


With true Araucana at least 50% of the chicks will die in the shell due to the double tuft gene.There is actual true Aruacana in the Us.
http://horstmanspoultry.com/bantamshome/whitearaucana.html I guess He's the mack-daddy of the chicken world.LOL


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Hmmmm....I will have to check it out.Thanks NM!!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

We have to remember that all these rare and exotic breeds were created by Mankind not nature.I have a book that suggests the original Araucana circa late 1800's was crossed from a Chachalaca pheasant(blue egg) and a chicken(non blue egg).
They were originally crossed for fighting cocks and some hens laid blue eggs.

https://books.google.com/books/about/Araucanas.html?id=eYx2XwAACAAJ

""


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I would LOVE having actual Araucanas.I think I would even consider breeding them.Can you ship eggs overseas?Here in the US we have Ameraucanas,Easter Eggers and Olive Eggers but no authentic Araucanas.


There's an outbreak of AI in Italy currently, so I doubt that the US would allow importation - even if Belgium is a long way from Italy.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I would LOVE having actual Araucanas.I think I would even consider breeding them.Can you ship eggs overseas?Here in the US we have Ameraucanas,Easter Eggers and Olive Eggers but no authentic Araucanas.


There are plenty of UK breeders that can be found on FB. Most are exhibition blood lines too.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

velociraptor uk said:


> There's an easy way around import laws...post as light bulbs, they look the same under a scanner.


That's great....what if your eggs are positive?? then you lose your whole flock


----------



## Sara Silver (Nov 27, 2017)

Chicken Scratch Poultry is a hatchery based in the US (Cali, I think) and they have Araucana and Ameraucana pullets, day olds AND fertilized eggs listed for sale on their website.

Getting a pullet was pretty darn expensive... The hen herself was $40 but as a pullet, she required a $30 carrier and then shipping to the East coast was $60!! The day old chicks were less expensive but there was a minimum of like 8 chicks...so that added up to a lot, as well. Finally, the fertilized eggs are $7 each but that doesn't include shipping. And of course, with the eggs, there's no guarantee that they will still be viable when they arrive. Even if they are, egg hatching is always a gamble.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I book marked Horstman's Poultry and will check back in the new year when things are up and running again.He has white ones,so gorgeous but sold out.I've got all kinds of breeds picked out I want to order but I'm not sure if I'm doing any chicks next year.I'm thinking real hard on two Nubian milking goats instead.Not only does their milk have a high fat content but they can be trained to haul packs and pull a cart.I already have their real estate picked out in the yard,complete with a "mountain" of dirt from the pond that is overgrown for them to climb and chew on.And,most importantly,I almost have Dale talked into it.


----------

